# Philosophy of Tom Wolfe



## patthager (Jun 27, 2007)

I was reading the intro to The Bonfire of Vanities, inwhich Wolfe states that the cacophony of new  writing genres that sprung up in the 1900s were cool, but were bullcrap compared to nonfiction.
He makes a few good points, and I think that it is a pretty good opinion, but nonfiction is much too limited to be an uber literary form.  Almost everything I write (begin to write) is some kind of fantasy/sci-fi.  It gives me the freedom to chop and screw real world themes.  That ability is what makes superman and warhammer literature ring so much more true then most of Wolfes works


----------



## Mike C (Jun 28, 2007)

patthager said:
			
		

> I That ability is what makes superman and warhammer literature ring so much more true then most of Wolfes works



Superman and warhammer ring so much more true than Wolfe...

Oh, how sad. How very, very sad.


----------



## HarryG (Jun 29, 2007)

Tom Wolfe´s Bonfire of the Vanities is one of the best American books of our lifetime.  I´m sorry, but to even mention it in the same breath as the total crap you are quoting is akin to sacrilege, as well as being just plain stupid.  

I do, however realise that you are probably jesting and on that level, it´s really funny.  

If you are not (jesting), then it's time to adjust your medicine.


----------



## patthager (Jun 29, 2007)

YEAH?! you think anybodies going to be reading Wolfe after WW3?  I think NOT!  He is a fad.  His work is only valid as long as society and topography stays the same.  Warhammer & Superman will ring true as long as America exists.


----------



## Mike C (Jun 30, 2007)

Wolfe's books are social history.

Warhammer books are spin-off marketing from a toyshop for wargamers.


----------

